# /usr/local/X86_64-portbld-freebsd13.0



## fernandel (Jun 4, 2022)

Hi!

About month or something ago I upgraded FreeBSD 13.0 with  `freebsd-update upgrade` without problem and FreeBSDm 13.1-RELEASE works without problems. I have  directory from subject and I do not know why is there. Is it safe to remove it, please? I copy directory in the other location and deleted and I don't have any problems but if I run `pkg check -B` than I got from fstat missing directory.
Please, check attached pictures.
Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2022)

/usr/local/ is not a directory from the base OS. Anything below that isn't installed by the base OS.


----------

